# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Ajloun Castle

## ajluni top

Ajloun Castle sits atop a high hill near the town of Ajloun in northern Jordan.


Here some pictures for the castle







Once the Crusaders arrived in the Middle East and started building castles, the Arabs responded, and started building their own. The castle at Ajloun is a 12th century Arab castle known as Qalaat al Rabad, which was an important Arab castle in the battle against the Crusaders.






















Finally, from outside of Jordan I invite you to visit Ajloun Castle
and you'r welcome

Ajluni Top

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلام ، صور أكثر من رائعة لعجلون الحبيبة / تشابه بنسبة 70% مع قلعة الكرك ...

مشكور يا عجلوني ... :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

> يا سلام ، صور أكثر من رائعة لعجلون الحبيبة / تشابه بنسبة 70% مع قلعة الكرك ...
> 
> مشكور يا عجلوني ...


مشكور عالمرور الجميل اخوي نادر
وعجلون والكرك رئتين لجسم واحد

----------


## معاذ القرعان

thanx 3ajluni iam visited it several times and iam love it because its our history and our land

----------


## ajluni top

> thanx 3ajluni iam visited it several times and iam love it because its our history and our land



u welcome friend

----------


## ghaith_abu_baker

thank u ajloni 4 this picture,it's very nice

----------

